# The Beast of Brodmin



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I dont see anything.


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

For some reason I can't paste the text


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol GW, I was about to add this to my list. Fail!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello Greywulf  do you wanna pm it over to me and ill post it up for you? Get back when you see this mate.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you by any chance that mod from mwg GW?


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont know what that is, Broguts.

This link

http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=223&hl=

will take you to my home forum and a slightly older version of the story, though its still roughly the same.


----------

